# Walter Travers on the communion of the saints and the validity of ordination in Reformed churches



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 31, 2020)

... I this answer, my calling to the ministry was such as in the calling of any thereunto is appointed to bee used by the orders agreed upon in the National Synods of the Low Countries, for the direction and guidance of their Churches, which orders are the same with those whereby the French & Scottish Churches are governed, whereof I have shewed such sufficient testimonial to my L[ord]. the Archbishop of Canterbury, as is requisite in such a matter: whereby it must needs fall out if any man be lawfully called to the ministry in those Churches then is my calling, being the same with theirs, also lawful. ...

The communion of Saints (which every Christian man professeth to believe) is such, as that the acts which are done in any true Church of Christ’s according to his word, are held as lawful being done in one Church, as in another. Which as it holdeth in other acts of ministry, as baptism, marriage, and such like, so doth it in the calling to the ministry; by reason whereof all Churches doe acknowledge and receive him for a minister of the word, who hath been lawfully called thereunto in any Church of the same profession. ...

For more, see Walter Travers on the communion of the saints and the validity of ordination in Reformed churches.


----------

